# Garp vs Doflamingo



## Finalbeta (Aug 29, 2015)

Garp has no haki

S1: MF Garp
S2: Prime Garp


----------



## Gohara (Aug 29, 2015)

1. It can go either way.  Garp is physically stronger, likely has better defense, and likely has better combat ability- but Doflamingo has the significant edge in terms of Haki and special abilities.

2. Garp wins with mid to high difficulty.  While the same as above applies here- Garp's physical strength and defense are likely around a good deal greater and his gained physical strength may make up for the lack of Haki and then some.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Aug 29, 2015)

I can see Garp winning both scenario.

However, I am pretty sure that he would have a lot of difficulties in the first scenario, as I am pretty sure that haki is a major part of Garp's fighting style. With no fruit power and "the fist" as his epithet, I am pretty sure that Garp's BH is among the best of the old legends, so taking it away would be a significant handicap.

That being said, I think MF Garp can still win high/extreme difficulty without haki since he still have his monstrous physical stats.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2015)

Garp sends him to the moon with Enel


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 29, 2015)

Garp fucks him up so bad both scenarios.

Haki don't mean shit when you can match Roger with fists alone


Something like this


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 29, 2015)

Haki does make a difference. Garp may not need COA cuz he's so strong, but he will need COO. Especially when doffy goes awakened


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 29, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Garp has no haki
> 
> S1: MF Garp



Just replace Marco with Doffy...


Finalbeta said:


> S2: Prime Garp


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 29, 2015)

Jigen said:


> Just replace Marco with Doffy...



Garp used haki against marco. You cant hurt marco without haki or seastone. Its only postskip where haki was noticeably black.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 29, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> Garp used haki against marco. You cant hurt marco without haki or seastone. Its only postskip where haki was noticeably black.



Proof?

The burden of proof is on you. 

Regardless if he did or not, you don't need Haki to beat someone like Doflamingo when you're someone like Garp.


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 29, 2015)

A Garp that has no haki? 

Doflamingo mid-diffs


----------



## Amol (Aug 30, 2015)

Garp breaks his bones.
I am more than sure that Garp's every fist is stronger than G4 hits .


----------



## giantbiceps (Aug 30, 2015)

No haki ?

Well, Dofla traps Garp inside the Bird Cage, the old fucker dies.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 30, 2015)

giantbiceps said:


> No haki ?
> 
> Well, Dofla traps Garp inside the Bird Cage, the old fucker dies.



I knew it 

As soon as I saw you post in this thread, I knew you would be hurting my poor feelings with mean words about my dad


----------



## Datassassin (Aug 30, 2015)

@Marineford Garp: Without Haki, unless your body is in some way enhanced, your squishy flesh remains vulnerable squishy flesh; see lame Squardo impaling WB and the numerous goons who damaged him with blades/bullets. That said, it depends on how fast Old Garp is in comparison to DD. If he's starting off landing all-out hits DD should be stunned/harmed enough to not be able to take much more. 

If Garp is too slow he's at risk of getting impaled/cut (I don't think I need to go on about why the strings' cutting power shouldn't just be "lolol tankable" without COA's invisible armor or Hardening) and the only way out of Parasite very well could be forceful-size-change+COA application. On top of this Old Garp would really find COO useful for properly responding to Awakening or clones. This is a guessing game about how Old Garp actually fights, so I'll say DD high-to-extreme diff. He handled G4 hits respectably despite having soup-organs and prior injuries, and Old Garp probably packs a punch somewhat akin to those of G4 (closer to G4 than G3 that's or sure) just without the insane agility which makes big difference. 

Prime Garp could certainly be fast enough (despite his shameful torso-to-leg proportions, giving a real Dr. Robotnik effect like so many OP figures) to win without too much trouble though. Lacking COO/COA wouldn't set him as a young man back as much. He punches DD's soul to the moon.


----------



## Bernkastel (Aug 30, 2015)

Garp fists ...haki doesn't change much when your opponent is leagues above you...see Luffy vs Boa sisters


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 30, 2015)

Garp. I don't think COA is the primary component of his legendary punches. You wouldn't say that COA is the primary component of Chinjao's legendary headbutt. It's the headbutt itself, the sheer strength of his head and the skill with which he mastered it to perfection. Same thing. Sure, it would lose a bit of power but considering that a full-force COA punch could probably _one_-shot Doflamingo, I don't see the Hakiless varieties having too much trouble putting him down. Garp still retains his COO here and his speed isn't affected at all. His defenses will go down, but he should be taking minimal hits anyway between the two aforementioned factors, and the fact that Doffy was barely able to keep from being blitzed by G4 which I highly doubt is faster than Garp.


----------



## Tornado (Aug 30, 2015)

Hahah awesome. This is how I think it goes too.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 7, 2015)

Tornado said:


> Hahah awesome. This is how I think it goes too.



I like you


----------



## Monstar6 (Dec 7, 2015)

How can Garp get out of "Parasite" without haki?


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 7, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> How can Garp get out of "Parasite" without haki?



                 .


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2015)

Garp still has a rather large advantage in physical stats. His speed is enough to blitz Marco and that's not even his highest attribute.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 7, 2015)

Parasite used on Marineford was an outlier of the feat. Jozu breaks Mingos neck with few hits.


----------



## Finalbeta (Dec 7, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Parasite used on Marineford was an outlier of the feat. Jozu breaks Mingos neck with few hits.



Best joke of the month


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 7, 2015)

Garp still wins, Doffy can't even come close to putting him down.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 7, 2015)

Garp owns, please close thread now.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Dec 7, 2015)

Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything except punching Marco. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything except punching Marco. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



can you please fucking never post again


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything except punching Marco. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



Fuck off, Garp is the strongest warrior on the planet only equaled by the WSM in his Prime and the Pirate King himself.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything except punching Marco. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



I guess Doffy should also win against Dragon,Big Mom,Kaido and tons of others who have no feats


----------



## Finalbeta (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything except punching Marco. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



Garp was about as strong as Roger = Prime Whitebeard > The Whitebeard that was making sandwich of Sakazuki


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Dec 7, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Garp was about as strong as Roger = Prime Whitebeard > The Whitebeard that was making sandwich of Sakazuki



Old Garp is not prime Garp.


----------



## Amol (Dec 7, 2015)

>MF Garp punched and bruised regenerative phoenix who happened to be a Yonkou FM who didn't move an inch after taking YnK headon(and was smiling whole time).
> Garp lacks feats


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats.


> Tossed a giant cannonball onehanded and with ease
> Blitzed Marco and hurt him with a warning shot

Garp smashes Mingo's face in with or without Haki.


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything *except punching Marco*. I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*
*except punching Marco*

 :
 :
 :
 :



giantbiceps said:


> No haki ?
> 
> Well, Dofla traps Garp inside the Bird Cage, the old fucker dies.



Freechoice-swan


----------



## MYJC (Dec 7, 2015)

People wank anybody from Roger's era to ridiculous extremes. 

You can't beat somebody on Doffy's level with no haki. He's too versatile and powerful. 


Doffy mid-diffs. He'll want to be wary of his punches but he can pretty much attack Garp at his leisure, and his attacks will be very damaging since Garp can't use CoA. If Garp puts up too much resistance Doffy can just use Awakening.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 7, 2015)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Why do people overrate old Garp so much? He barely has any feats. In marineford he didn't do anything *except punching Marco.* I say DD wins simply because he has feats.



That's something none of the admirals could accomplish.
All of the admirals and Marco are decisively stronger than Doflamingo.

Even in old age, Garp was the strongest marine at Marineford.


----------



## Amol (Dec 7, 2015)

MYJC said:


> People wank anybody from Roger's era to ridiculous extremes.
> 
> You can't beat somebody on Doffy's level with no haki. He's too versatile and powerful.
> 
> ...



Or maybe it just_ you_ who is downplaying Garp or wanking DD here?
Reminds me of 'supposed' Shiki wank.
Mid diff?
You mean like Luffy vs Chinjao?
Are you actually implying that Garp couldn't so much as scratch DD here?
Seriously ? 
@bolded : Does Garp forgets to dodge here or something ?
Garp is faster than DD you know.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

Garp is a featless character. beyond me why we talk about him. Im being serious btw. This pisses me off


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

>No feats
>hurting someone that not even the admirals could


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> >No feats
> >hurting someone that not even the admirals could



who, don chinjao?


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> who, don chinjao?



Try again.

Hint for you 


*Spoiler*: __ 



check my avatar


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Try again.
> 
> Hint for you
> 
> ...



don't remember that. i remember marco hitting kizaru


----------



## MYJC (Dec 7, 2015)

Amol said:


> Or maybe it just_ you_ who is downplaying Garp or wanking DD here?
> Reminds me of 'supposed' Shiki wank.
> Mid diff?
> You mean like Luffy vs Chinjao?
> ...




Mid-diff doesn't mean "couldn't so much as scratch", it means mid-diff. It'll take some good effort on Doffy's part since Garp is physically very tough but he still wins solidly...I don't really think people get how big of a nerf not being able to use haki is. Especially for someone with no DF power to fall back on. It's a HUGE disadvantage. In fact Oda probably invented haki because people with hax fruits (ie. Doffy) would be unbeatable otherwise.

Lack of haki means that not only will Doffy's attacks do a _lot_ of damage since Garp can't use CoA, but he'll have a hard time dodging all of Doffy's attacks since he can't use CoO. Whereas Doffy can use both, in addition to all his Devil Fruit hax. 



No haki is about the biggest nerf you could give someone in the New World. Garp would even lose against somebody like Law if he wasn't allowed to use haki simply due to his ability not otherwise being counterable. Because there are some abilities that just can't be beat with pure physical strength.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> don't remember that. i remember marco hitting kizaru



That's unfortunate.
It happened in MF if you're interested to see it.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> That's unfortunate.
> It happened in MF if you're interested to see it.



pannels?


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> pannels?


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 7, 2015)

I swear DD is easily becoming top 3 most overrated characters in OP .
Garp in the 1st scenario wins mid-high diff anjd possibly one-shots if its his prime.


----------



## 2Broken (Dec 7, 2015)

What is this abomination of a thread???

Garp is not beating Doflamingo without haki, I really don't know how any of you can believe that. 

This section sometimes I swear.


----------



## Pyriz (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't understand how Garp is supposed to defend against Doflamingo's strings without haki.. As of right now it seems like Doffy could just hack off his limbs and he couldn't do much to stop it.


----------



## MYJC (Dec 7, 2015)

2Broken said:


> What is this abomination of a thread???
> 
> Garp is not beating Doflamingo without haki, I really don't know how any of you can believe that.
> 
> This section sometimes I swear.





Pyriz said:


> I don't understand how Garp is supposed to defend against Doflamingo's strings without haki.. As of right now it seems like Doffy could just hack off his limbs and he couldn't do much to stop it.




Exactly. Doffy has some stuff that you just can't counter without haki no matter how much physical strength you have.

Seems like a lot of people on this board completely disregard logic or the matchup anytime somebody they consider top tier is involved.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 7, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Seems like a lot of people on this board completely disregard logic or the matchup anytime somebody they consider top tier is involved.





Roger without Haki loses to Doflamingo I guess 

You're misconstruing "disregarding logic"; as you so eloquently put it, with the complete lack of meaningful understanding of the concept of limits on your part.



> Exactly. Doffy has some stuff that you just can't counter without haki no matter how much physical strength you have.



I do enjoy your conjecture though. Quite funny. Funny being the word I'm using to mask my complete disdain.


----------



## Jack The Drought (Dec 8, 2015)

Pyriz said:


> I don't understand how Garp is supposed to defend against Doflamingo's strings without haki.. As of right now it seems like Doffy could just hack off his limbs and he couldn't do much to stop it.



Exactly.

Parasite String + Overheat combo ends this


----------



## Finalbeta (Jan 10, 2016)

This thread has hilarious responses 

But I see it was appreciated


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 10, 2016)

Jack The Drought said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Parasite String + Overheat combo ends this



Jack The Drought was my former dupe so allow me to change my opinion as I was drunk when I made this post. @Finalbeta, please forgive me. 

 Garp rivalled Roger. I also know he is a physical strength God. Logically he breaks out of Parasite and proceeds to pummel Doflaningo, though it won't be easy if Doffy gets out of range. It depends on the difference between  Current Garp and Prime Garp.


----------

